# Nova (our rescue kitty) just gave birth



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

Baby number one came out well, she was licked and stimulated and seems ok...baby number two did not make it, was stillborn...baby number three seems ok as well...the first two (living and stillborn) are fully white with just a patch of gray/black on their forheads and the third is pure black. I tried to revive the 2nd one to no avail...I hope I did what was supposed to be done...I've never witnessed a birthing before.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sure you did fine. It sounds like this was a first-time mother, with a small litter and a stillborn. I'm sorry the 2nd kitten didn't make it, I'm sure you both gave it every chance. Sometimes it is just too late to make a difference, by the time they make it out.
I bet the two kittens and Nora will do wonderful.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations to the kittens!  I'm sure you did everything right. When everything is normal you really don't have to do anything else but to watch it all happen.

Sorry about the stillborn one, but sadly that's not uncommon.


----------

